# The Charlton Steam Shipping Co.Ltd.



## EMMESSTEE (Jun 2, 2005)

Can anyone advise the details of the fleet of The Charlton Steam Shipping Co.Ltd. in the 1950s/1960s. I rather gather it was a company loosely described as "London-Greek" and had affiliations with Chandris. There was a Liberty ship in the fleet in 1962 and am trying to determine its name. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Charlton SS(Newcastle) became a Chandris British subsidiary all ships had the prefix Charlton .......eg.CHARLTON PRIDE(cs),CHARLTON VENUS(tkr),CHARLTON MARIA(bc)Later Chandris(London)Ltd.all Liberties had MARI.... prefix eg. MARIBLANCA,MARIASMI,MARITIHI,MAREILEEN.


----------



## EMMESSTEE (Jun 2, 2005)

A.D. -
Many thanks indeed for your information, greatly appreciated. A friend has a 1962 photo of a Colombo anchorage with a Charlton Liberty featured in it - can't quite make out the name, we're trying to identify her and your info is of great assistance!

Mike.


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

I sailed on the Charlton Mira in the mid 60's, she was a five hatch bulk-carrier trading from April to October between Sydney Nova Scotia up into the St Lawrence (Montreal, Quebec, Three Rivers and Port Alfred), mainly carrying coal and occasionally iron oar from Wabana, Newfoundland.
Through the Canadian winter she tramped for 4 months and dry-docked generally in Europe before heading back to Nova Scotia. 
After her long-term charter came to an end in Canada she was re-named DONA Mira and traded down South America (predominantly Chile) carrying nitrates after been fitted with 2nd hand derricks so as to self discharging bagged nitrates on the Pacific Coast. 
The ship was closely associated with Chandris London in St Helens Place London, and her funnel was that of Chandris Line. 
in 1969 she was handed over to Chandris England and manned with Greek officers.
Built in 1958 on the Tyne, last I heard she was scrapped in the late 70's after a major fire but don't quote me on that as it was only chit-chat.
there is a photo of her on this site somewhere in the "gallery"

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/243545/title/charlton-mira/cat/510


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

willincity said:


> I sailed on the Charlton Mira in the mid 60's, she was a five hatch bulk-carrier trading from April to October between Sydney Nova Scotia up into the St Lawrence (Montreal, Quebec, Three Rivers and Port Alfred), mainly carrying coal and occasionally iron oar from Wabana, Newfoundland.
> Through the Canadian winter she tramped for 4 months and dry-docked generally in Europe before heading back to Nova Scotia.
> After her long-term charter came to an end in Canada she was re-named DONA Mira and traded down South America (predominantly Chile) carrying nitrates after been fitted with 2nd hand derricks so as to self discharging bagged nitrates on the Pacific Coast.
> The ship was closely associated with Chandris London in St Helens Place London, and her funnel was that of Chandris Line.
> ...


Built in Sunderland (Lanched in to the North Sea,B/U Gadani Beach 1987.You could say born on a beach and died on a beach.


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

A.D.FROST said:


> Built in Sunderland (Lanched in to the North Sea,B/U Gadani Beach 1987.You could say born on a beach and died on a beach.


Many thanks for your clarification. The old girl did well to last 30 years, she was a real plodder, just a very basic 4 legged Doxford, hand steering in the seaway but what an education for young apprentices both deck and engine.


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

I have been looking into L.A. Sawyer & W.H. Mitchell's "The Liberty ships" 2nd edition, 1985, in an attempt to look at 1) Mariblanca (p.174), 2) Mariasmi (p.98), and 3) Maritihi (p.48), 4) Marieileen not found.
1) Mariblanca (1954)
ex- Coutances (1947)
ex- Katherine L. Bates (02.44)
Scrapped Kaoshiung 4.69

2) Mariasmi (1961)
ex-Saint Tropez (1947)
ex- John A. Dix (02.43)
Scrapped Kaoshiung 6.68

3) Maritihi (1961)
ex- Jane B.L. (1957)
ex- Felix R.P. (1956)
ex- Fribourg Trader (1951)
ex- John W. Garrett (08.43)

4) As I said, I have not found Marieileen, but there is a Mariely (p.101)
- Omega (1965)
ex- Mariely (1963)
ex- Flisvos II (1953)
ex- Astrid Naess (1951)
ex- Sjoa ( 1947)
ex- Thomas H. Summer (06.44)
13.11.1966: abandoned with cracks in her hull 2,000 miles SE of Honolulu. Presumed foundered.
Hope this helps,
Regards.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

audierne said:


> I have been looking into L.A. Sawyer & W.H. Mitchell's "The Liberty ships" 2nd edition, 1985, in an attempt to look at 1) Mariblanca (p.174), 2) Mariasmi (p.98), and 3) Maritihi (p.48), 4) Marieileen not found.
> 1) Mariblanca (1954)
> ex- Coutances (1947)
> ex- Katherine L. Bates (02.44)
> ...


MAREILEEN(NB spelling)
JULIUS OLSEN (p.175)(Thumb)


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Point taken, my mistake, I got locked onto the MARI prefix!!!
Regards.


----------

